# How to take pictures of fish with LED lights?



## Sinopa

Was wondering on how to take pictures of my fish under the blue LED light, I can't seem to capture the brilliance of my fish

I have a Kodak EasyShare Z1485 IS


----------



## LMychajluk

What do you think is 'missing' from the pics? I.e., color is off, a bit of blurring, too dark, etc...


----------



## Sinopa

The tank itself looks grainy and the fish look washed out


----------



## LMychajluk

What settings are you using with your camera, and what's your level of experience as a photographer? What 'modes' do you use with your camera, or do you know enough to dabble w/ the manual modes?

First thing to try would be to zoom out all the way and get as close as possible to the tank. By zooming out, the lens is at its 'fastest'. The more you zoom in, the more light you'll need to get an equivalent exposure. By utilizing the maximum speed of the lens, you won't force the camera into high ISO modes, which tend to get grainy (assuming your tank is not actually grainy...make sure that the 'grain' in the pics isn't actually tiny particles in the water reflecting light into the camera). The lower the ISO the better for grain, but then you need to make up for that w/ more light or longer shutter speeds. If you're using the automatic modes, try the Manner/Museum or Stage modes w/o flash as well - if the tank is really well lit, you may not need it, and it could just be bringing out the particles in the water.

As far as 'washed out', you may want to try using the different color modes available with your camera. I see there's Low/Natural/High available - try them out and see if you like one better than the others.

Let me know how that works out for you.


----------



## Sinopa

I'm using the automatic settings on my camera, I haven't fiddled with it enough as far as the manual settings go, my dad is a pro photographer and has shown me some things but I've grown lazy, I'll see what I can do as far as messing with the settings.

I'll try what you suggested and post pictures of my results, thank you!


----------



## jasikablack

Pictures taken in low light conditions with a LED will be blurry if you shake. If something is moving, it will be blurred on the photo as well.LEDs really, REALLY suck when taking pictures in low light (but can help when filming).
Basically, the light stays on for too long (it has to because it's too weak), and your camera records everything that happens during that time.Xenon is a real quick FLASH and is so short that all action is freezed. No blurred faces etc. Plus it is white light and doesn't color your pictures.


----------

